# 10 Sec Overboost



## Classy56 (Jul 16, 2014)

Those of us that care at all about HP and TQ know about the overboost but who knows the UNPUBLISHED facts about it? I looking for how long it takes to "reset" for another 10sec span and at what engine temp does the ECM allow it, ect...


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

would be nice if our little diesel had a boost gauge feature.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

oilburner said:


> would be nice if our little diesel had a boost gauge feature.


The Cobalt's used to have a boost gauge, and it was kinda handy. I would guess cost savings is the reason they don't anymore.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Classy56 said:


> Those of us that care at all about HP and TQ know about the overboost but who knows the UNPUBLISHED facts about it? I looking for how long it takes to "reset" for another 10sec span and at what engine temp does the ECM allow it, ect...


That's some good questions. I don't think anybody's brought these up before. I am interested as well.


----------



## Cruzator (Dec 31, 2014)

Ditto. Maybe somebody with a gauge on their CTD could shed some light. - Also, how much more boost to you get?


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

TDCruze said:


> The Cobalt's used to have a boost gauge, and it was kinda handy. I would guess cost savings is the reason they don't anymore.


That's one gauge I immediately missed when I traded in my Grand Prix for the Diesel. The Grand Prix gauge was just a bar graph that showed on the DIC with no numbers associated with it, but it at least gave me an idea how much push the supercharger was giving me or to help me stay out of it if I was trying to save gas. 



Cruzator said:


> Ditto. Maybe somebody with a gauge on their CTD could shed some light. - Also, how much more boost to you get?


I know my max boost reading when I was using the Torque App was 23 lbs. So I would assume that was the overboost number. I was never able to clearly observe another break point that would represent the "regular" boost value. I think the "reset" parameter is pretty much as soon as you let off enough to get back into 6th gear and coast. I know that when I was observing it, I would hit 23, lift and coast, and I could go right back to 23 again afterward.


----------



## BradHerr (Sep 29, 2013)

I put a boost gauge on my CTD about a week before installing the Trifecta Tune. I also seen a max of 23 psi with the factory tune. With the Tune I seen 33 psi once and 31 psi most of the time. Even before the tune, at WOT getting on the interstate, it would peak at 23 psi and slowly fall off as the speed increased. I never saw a full 10 seconds of straight 23 psi, maybe only 4 or 5 seconds. With the Trifecta tune the boost acts the same, peaks at 31 psi and drops as speed increases. I was expecting an obvious "overboost", but never saw any steady 10 second pull at 23 psi.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

BradHerr said:


> I put a boost gauge on my CTD about a week before installing the Trifecta Tune. I also seen a max of 23 psi with the factory tune. With the Tune I seen 33 psi once and 31 psi most of the time. Even before the tune, at WOT getting on the interstate, it would peak at 23 psi and slowly fall off as the speed increased. I never saw a full 10 seconds of straight 23 psi, maybe only 4 or 5 seconds. With the Trifecta tune the boost acts the same, peaks at 31 psi and drops as speed increases. I was expecting an obvious "overboost", but never saw any steady 10 second pull at 23 psi.


Torque managed engine. The boost is only used if needed to obtain the ECU desired torque.


----------

